# protein snacks to eat after gym workouts



## Carina1962 (Sep 26, 2011)

what can i have as protein snacks after i finish my gym workouts?  apart from nuts and pepperamis and cheese, can't think of anything else!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 26, 2011)

You may not need protein snacks, unless doing extremely long and vigorous gym sessions. 

Biltong (dried meat, South African style) might work.


----------

